# Приятные налоговые льготы в Новом 2010 году!



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2009)

С 2010 года в налоговом кодексе прописана возможность списать стоимость медицинских услуг оказанных работникам компании (абз.9 п.16 ст.255 НК РФ). Для этого с медицинскими учреждениями, получившими лицензии в России, компания должна заключить договор в пользу работника. Минимальный срок договора — один год. Общий лимит расходов по ДМС и стоимости медицинских услуг — 6 процентов расходов на оплату труда.Таким образом, предприятия получили возможность напрямую, минуя страховые компании, заключать договора с учреждениями, имеющими соответствующие лицензии на осуществление медицинской деятельности, на тех же льготных условиях.  Вы заключаете договор с любым мелицинским учреждением и оплачиваете медицинские услуги, не теряя в деньгах, а ваши работники получают расширенный социальный пакет.


----------

